# changer touches clavier Mac Book Pro



## Tchich (28 Octobre 2006)

hello,

j'ai un clavier QWERTZ sur mon MacBookPro, que je voudrais passer en AZERTY. Est il possible d'inverser seulement les touches ou faut il changer le clavier complet? Si, oui, ou en trouver un?


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2006)

il faut changer le clavier complet, va voir un centre de maintenance agr&#233;e Apple qui le commandera et le posera (ils auront besoins du num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de ta machine)


----------



## Tchich (29 Octobre 2006)

Ok, merci, Cool.


----------



## aDEM°21 (29 Octobre 2006)

moi aussi je me trouve dans la même situation... et j'ai entendu dire que cela coutait entre  100 et 200 euros  
Quelqu'un l'aurait t'il déjà fait et connaitrait le prix exact ??


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2006)

le prix d&#233;pend du co&#251;t de la main d'oeuvre et du prix que le Centre de maintenance va le factur&#233;, passer donc un coup de fil aux centres de maintenance


----------



## aDEM°21 (29 Octobre 2006)

macinside a dit:


> le prix dépend du coût de la main d'oeuvre et du prix que le Centre de maintenance va le facturé, passer donc un coup de fil aux centres de maintenance



mais tu n'aurais pas une estimation?


----------



## arsh2046 (10 Novembre 2006)

je viens d'aller à l'apple store à paris, on m'a dit qu'un clavier pour macbook pro coûte entre 60 et 100 ,

je trouve ça assez cher quand même..


----------



## Mecamac (12 Novembre 2006)

T'as pas besoin de changer tout le clavier.
Tu peux declipser les touches une a une et les changer, yen a 21 a changer et 5 a permuter.
J'ai pas verifié mais il semble que les touche de macbook pro soit les meme que celle de powerbook G4. (J'ai dit les touches pas le clavier).


----------



## Jymini (19 Novembre 2006)

Mecamac a dit:


> T'as pas besoin de changer tout le clavier.
> Tu peux declipser les touches une a une et les changer, yen a 21 a changer et 5 a permuter.


Oui, sauf que les touches ne sont pas les mêmes sur un clavier azerty et qwerty. Si tu fais ça, tu te retrouves avec un clavier français positionné en qwerty. Il n'y a que les touches de l'alphabet (de A à Z) qui seront identiques au clavier azerty. Les autres touches sont très différentes !


----------



## totofGenf (27 Décembre 2006)

Tchich a dit:


> hello,
> 
> j'ai un clavier QWERTZ sur mon MacBookPro, que je voudrais passer en AZERTY. Est il possible d'inverser seulement les touches ou faut il changer le clavier complet? Si, oui, ou en trouver un?


*Bonjour , 

Moi je poss&#232;de un macbook pro AZERTY et je voudrais un clavier QWERTZ.
On pourrait peut-&#234;tre faire un &#233;change.
*


----------



## macinside (28 Décembre 2006)

totofGenf a dit:


> *Bonjour ,
> 
> Moi je poss&#232;de un macbook pro AZERTY et je voudrais un clavier QWERTZ.
> On pourrait peut-&#234;tre faire un &#233;change.
> *





macinside a dit:


> il faut changer le clavier complet, va voir un centre de maintenance agr&#233;e Apple qui le commandera et le posera (ils auront besoins du num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie de ta machine)


----------



## PacificInk (20 Novembre 2007)

Excellente idée de changer les touches. Pour les touches qui n'existent pas sur le clavier QUERTY (comme les accents) on peut mettre des stickers (j'ai vu ça pour les clavier Thaï) ... mais où trouver des stickers AZERTY ?
Qui connais un shop pour ça ?


----------



## wusner (21 Décembre 2007)

Et pourquoi pas "customiser" une protection pour clavier iskin en lui collant par dessous des stickers azerty (faits main eventuellement)?
Comme ça, sans la iskin t'as un clavier qwerty, ... tu poses ta iskin et magie... un azerty...

Ma suggestion est-elle idiote?
Je suis dans ce cas (clavier qwerty) et je vais tenter comme je viens de vous le dire...

See you.


----------

